# Saw Iii



## Muli (12 Feb. 2007)

Die Geschichte von Saw sollte ja hinlänglich bekannt sein.

Der dritte und vermutlich letzte Teil der "Saga" schlägt noch einmal auf der Leinwand mit voller Brutalität zu. Also nichts für schwache Nerven.

Aber das liegt wohl auch daran, dass die immer flacher werdende Story durch umso mehr Kunstblut kompensiert werden muss.

Dennoch ein "Have to" für alle Fans der SAW Reihe!


----------



## rise (12 Feb. 2007)

Also der 1.Teil war klasse!
Den 2.Teil habe ich bis jetzt noch net gesehen...und genau deswegen bin ich bis jetzt noch net beim 3.Teil gewesen 
Aber das wird noch...guck i mir beide halt auf DVD an!


----------



## lachapelle22 (21 Feb. 2007)

the saw films were crap every one of them


----------



## surfer008 (14 Juni 2007)

Freu mich schon auf den vierten Teil. Der erste war mit Abstand der Beste!!


----------



## mark lutz (15 Juni 2007)

ich habe die ersten beiden teile geliebt mal schauen wie der nächste ist


----------



## Fr33chen (15 Juni 2007)

SAW II war gut...
aber grundsätzlich bin ich kein Fan solcher FIlme, egal wie gut sie gemacht sind. Denn ich denke mal, dass 98% ihn normal auffassen. Aber 2%....naja...


----------



## adams22 (16 Juni 2007)

Hallo,
ist einfach einer der besten Filmtriologien die ich gesehen hab.

Gruß


----------



## DJ_dorffame (18 Juni 2007)

Ich kann mich diesem "Hype" überhaupt nicht anschließen. Im ersten Teil konnte man noch von einem Psychothriller mit Horrorflair sprechen. Die Idee war irgendwie neuartig: Jigsaw ging innovativ, makaber und im facettenreichen Stil ans Werk, so, dass sich die Opfer selbst in einen leidvollen Tod stürzten.
Es handelte sich um keinen reinen Blutrausch, es lag etwas mysteriöses in der Luft. Man mochte den "Bösen" sogar lieber als alle anderen... das ist jedenfalls bei allen Kult-Charakteren aus dem Horrorgenre so. Aber SAW reiht sich da leider doch nicht ein.. der zweite Teil hatte mir nicht mehr zu bieten als ein unerwartetes Ende. 

Beim dritten Teil bekommt SAW gerade noch so seine Kurve. Die einzelnen Maschen der Story werden von hinten wieder aufgeknüpft, die "Warum?"-Frage wird in kleinen Portionen beantwortet... aber die schockierenden Szenen waren einfach nicht schockierend, sondern einfallslos und somit langweilig. 

Ich bin echt gespannt, was aus der vierten Runde wird!
Da musste wohl nochmal 'ne kräftige Stoffsammlung gemacht werden, denn so nst floppt die Reihe total...
Da sollte man sich lieber Hostel 2 angucken. Der steigert sich im Vergleich zum mäßigen ersten Teil um 200% - meiner Meinung nach.


----------

